# Epic night of flounder gigging - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/26/2020*
It was an absolutely epic night of gigging with longtime customer Cliff H. group of 4. Conditions were perfect, with dead-calm winds, normal tide levels, ultra-clear water, and hard incoming tide. The flounder action was fast and furious right at sunset, with all of the fish very shallow on hard sand bottom. We got 14 nice flounder in the first 45 minutes, then made a move looking for some larger fish. We were able to be picky on our second stop, holding back on smaller keeper size flounder and gigging several in the 17-19â€ range. After getting our flounder limit, we went looking for black drum and sheepshead, and they didnâ€™t disappoint, gigging 11 big sheepshead and 2 black drum in 20 minutes. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 11 sheepshead and 2 black drum by 8:45pm.

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
January: 27, 28, 30
February: 4, 6, 10-13, 17-21, 23-27
March: 3-5, 8-11, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22-26, 29-31
April: 1, 2, 5-9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19-23, 25-29
May: 1-13, 15-22, 25-28, 30, 31*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

